# Uber, Lyft: Wait timer so obviously missing!



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

As I sit waiting for a passenger, or waiting for a mistaken call to cancel, where is my wait timer, to tell me if I have hit 5 minutes yet?


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Five minutes for the passenger side apps, too, for free cancel.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So you want Uber and Lyft to spoon feed you....


----------



## DAS-AUTO (Apr 2, 2016)

I do like that Lyft fares start as soon as you arrive. I keep getting Uber calls that aren't ready... "oh, you were faster than I thought". Time = money. Of course here in Tampa it's only .11/min, so that wouldn't amount to much.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So you want Uber and Lyft to spoon feed you....


I like computers to do what they do best, and people to do what they do best.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Even with Lyft, there is a 5+ minute cancel fee paid for arrival without any passenger. The computers should tell us how far into those 5 minutes we are.

When I get a bum request, drive the pickup, sit and wait, call and find out they are duffers in some other state, I am fine with them paying me a little something for the time and money I expended on them. Some contact Uber/Lyft and beg off. That's life.


----------



## TClarkeWasHere (Feb 24, 2016)

Lyft is 10mins in Vegas.. The odd thing is Lyft line actually has the timer but for Lyft line it is a 2min timer. Then you can leave and the passenger gets charged $5


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

David Pickett said:


> As I sit waiting for a passenger, or waiting for a mistaken call to cancel, where is my wait timer, to tell me if I have hit 5 minutes yet?


There was a forum member a while back that developed a timer app. I think it was a few bux. I'll try and find it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-lo...om-one-of-our-members-here.58059/#post-789097


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/rideshare-timer-for-android.37117/


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Umm...Your cell phone probably has at least two "timer apps" on it. Literally comes with a free "alarm clock" app that has a timer built-in.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes, but since Uber and Lyft can add this to the app and turn it on at the appropriate times when a 5 minute limit applies, the use of another app is way too distracting, demanding, less accurate, trustworthy (if you start at the wrong moment). At least, they need to just post the time when the 5 minute limit is up. But a full internal timer would release us the second the time was up.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Now with Lyft Line, they are instituting a 1 minute wait time. Will they support the driver with a timer?

As LV has 10 and 2 minute timers, it is even more important that the app. support this. What if I wander from one jurisdiction to another?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

David Pickett said:


> Yes, but since Uber and Lyft can add this to the app and turn it on at the appropriate times when a 5 minute limit applies, the use of another app is way too distracting, demanding, less accurate, trustworthy (if you start at the wrong moment). At least, they need to just post the time when the 5 minute limit is up. But a full internal timer would release us the second the time was up.


What would the incentive be for uber to implement this? They would prefer you to wait longer.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> Yes, but since Uber and Lyft can add this to the app and turn it on at the appropriate times when a 5 minute limit applies, the use of another app is way too distracting, demanding, less accurate, trustworthy (if you start at the wrong moment). At least, they need to just post the time when the 5 minute limit is up. But a full internal timer would release us the second the time was up.


Uber and Lyft have a $5 no show fee for the drivers, not for the company. They would rather us wait a little longer to ensure the fare. Plus, the fare would potentially be for more than the minimum fare...


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Interesting question -- Would Uber/Lyft set the limit higher/lower to make more money over the long run, and which way, and why? They might profit more from releasing a driver earlier from a less profitable situation, no profit after timer is up, unless enough more riders show up just then. If the additional ridership was worth it, would they not move the timer up or down? They have no motive but long term profit and complete control.

Let's assume that where they set the timer represents a break even on the statistical case, so if we capture the fee and get back online, they make more money, as do the drivers. More drivers means lower wait times, higher ridership, fewer cancels, fewer going to taxi, bus, long walk!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

David Pickett said:


> Interesting question -- Would Uber/Lyft set the limit higher/lower to make more money over the long run, and which way, and why? They might profit more from releasing a driver earlier from a less profitable situation, no profit after timer is up, unless enough more riders show up just then. If the additional ridership was worth it, would they not move the timer up or down? They have no motive but long term profit and complete control.
> 
> Let's assume that where they set the timer represents a break even on the statistical case, so if we capture the fee and get back online, they make more money, as do the drivers. More drivers means lower wait times, higher ridership, fewer cancels, fewer going to taxi, bus, long walk!


What you're missing is there is no lack of drivers. They onboard new people every day. Uber wouldn't be hurt if you wait 24 hours for a rider to show up.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Yet they still have huge incentives to sign people up. Not every area, time is overloaded.

Min fare is more than timeout fee. Driver/Uber gets % of both.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

David Pickett said:


> As I sit waiting for a passenger, or waiting for a mistaken call to cancel, where is my wait timer, to tell me if I have hit 5 minutes yet?


You have to keep track of the time, not Uber. So depend on yourself and get a stopwatch or tell time.

FYI: there actually _was _a visible noticification in the rider info on how much time had passed during the pax pickup arrival. But I guess drivers were benefiting too much with 5 minute cancellation fees and valuing their own time.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

On android all you have to do is say "okay Google start 5 minute timer."

Or,

Tell Siri, to do it if you have an iphone.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Now I see a timer for Uber Pool, at least!


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

That's not for your benefit, that's for the next rider in the pool's benefit.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, or the last riders in the pool, too.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> As I sit waiting for a passenger, or waiting for a mistaken call to cancel, where is my wait timer, to tell me if I have hit 5 minutes yet?


I'm not convinced Uber will ever deliver a truly useful app to drivers^H^H^H^H^H^H partners.

So... how much would this wait timer be worth to you?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> As I sit waiting for a passenger, or waiting for a mistaken call to cancel, where is my wait timer, to tell me if I have hit 5 minutes yet?


Android Timer >> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.floatingtimerapp or you could tell Google to set a timer; but the auto trip cancel feature is cool.
iPhone Timer >> Just hold the home button and say "Siri set a timer for 5 minutes" ... it doesn't automatically cancel the trip when it expires; but you can set/cancel the timer hands-free. If the pax comes out before the timer expires, just say "Siri cancel timer". *If you have Hey Siri turned on and your phone is plugged in, you don't even have to press the home button


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

It's just so simple and more effective, accurate to do it from the inside of the app.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I screenshot arrival time then say "Siri set timer for 5 min" if no show after 5 I screenshot again then cancel for no show. had it disputed twice. Lost first time by I didn't doc my wait time. Second ti,e I won bc of screenshots. 

With lyft your required to contact pax before cancel for no show.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> Umm...Your cell phone probably has at least two "timer apps" on it. Literally comes with a free "alarm clock" app that has a timer built-in.


Every smartphone has timers and clocks, but this app takes a double-tap only to start it and send a text message if you want. No switching apps, etc... I arrive and double-tap the timer...everything else happens for me automatically.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

I saw a mileage tracer app float by recently. I wonder if it has time-stamps, so you can tell how long you were on a location! However, Uber, Lyft, Waze, Messaging, Phone has the phone so loaded up I have to make sure to turn off wifi and bluetooth. Built in really beats add on.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Victory! Lyft added it! Uber?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I take screenshot when I arrive. Then say Siri set timer for five minutes. When she starts quacking I take another screen shot and cancel. (I use the duck sound to tease my dog).


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

David Pickett said:


> Victory! Lyft added it! Uber?


I turned on the lyft app last night for the first time in ages and was pleasantly surprised to see the timer addition. I do love lyft but make more on uberSelect. I wish they had the same opportunity on Lyft then I wouldn't have to deal with Uber anymore.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

David Pickett said:


> Yes, but since Uber and Lyft can add this to the app and turn it on at the appropriate times when a 5 minute limit applies, the use of another app is way too distracting, demanding, less accurate, trustworthy (if you start at the wrong moment). At least, they need to just post the time when the 5 minute limit is up. But a full internal timer would release us the second the time was up.


Download the "rideshare timer" app. It works great. Floats on the screen, just tap it after you hit arrived. Screenshot of the correct one below.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Cancellation fee is still $10 in CT. I love it... I cancelled two this weekend out of like 8 rides Friday night. #1 - Drove 7-8 mins to get to a bar, a group of 4 exits and said they both ordered an Uber, but they were all going to go in the other one. Obviously drunk. $10 cancellation fee - 25% Uber cut = instant $7.50 for 10 mins worth of work.

#2 I get there, right nex tot the ping. It's an apartment building. I text that I am outside next to such and such sign, she tells me to come to the other side. I come to the other side, find her exact apartment door, she isn't there. Wait another 3 minutes (now we're going on 7-8 minutes that I have been there in total) and I just cancelled as rider no show and drove off. She re-requested but I ignored, I don't need the 1 star lol. Either be ready or don't call an Uber... a**holes.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm so jealous of you folks with cancellation fees. Madison doesn't have one and probably 10-20% of my calls are no-shows.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I'm so jealous of you folks with cancellation fees. Madison doesn't have one and probably 10-20% of my calls are no-shows.


With no cancellation fee you are free to leave whenever you want, don't be jealous - turn it to your favor. If you're getting pinged right after drop off, then chances are you will get pinged as soon as you're available, so cancel the pax making you wait. If you've waited 3 minutes, and don't want to wait any longer, cancel the pax and make them wait for the next Uber to show up.

If you're not getting paid to wait 5 minutes, then don't wait 5 minutes unless you really want the fare.

I've canceled pax that didn't have toes on the curb when I arrived. Ten seconds.... tick tock... I'm gone. Not having a cancel fee made it possible for *me* to decide how long to wait. Ugly apartment complex at 2pm? Nope... not waiting, that's a ride to Walmart with no car seat for the infant and her pleading with me to wait. UGH. No more "sit, stay, obey" - no cancel fee means no waiting unless I want to.

Nice house in a nice neighborhood at 10pm on a Friday... that's a run downtown, or to the airport, chances are that's worth waiting for.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Really, are any of you paid to wait 5 minutes? That's not how I understand how the cancellation fee works, though obviously I'm not an expert. Is Uber taking your word for it that you waited 5 minutes before cancelling, before they assess the fee? Does Uber charge something extra if the pax shows up 4 minutes after you arrive?

Also, is there any evidence that Uber can or does punish the driver for not waiting long enough?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Really, are any of you paid to wait 5 minutes? That's not how I understand how the cancellation fee works, though obviously I'm not an expert. Is Uber taking your word for it that you waited 5 minutes before cancelling, before they assess the fee? Does Uber charge something extra if the pax shows up 4 minutes after you arrive?
> 
> Also, is there any evidence that Uber can or does punish the driver for not waiting long enough?


Ahh, the sweet innocence of a new driver.

In the beginning, I would look at the clock as I arrived. If it was 7:54 when I got there, I could cancel at 7:59 and collect my $5.
No. My clock is not accurate enough. If it's 7:54:30 when I hit "arrive", and I cancel at 7:59:28, that's 4 minutes and 58 seconds and you don't get paid for that.
So no, Uber doesn't take your word for anything. In fact, you're guilty unless passenger's story agrees with you. Passengers are right, drivers are wrong. They know what time you arrived, and what time you started the ride, how long the ride took, the path you traveled, and exactly what time you dropped off.
They have to know these things so you can be accurately paid for time and mileage. So they know how long it took you to go how far.

If the passenger squeals about you "taking the long way" Uber can look at the route you took and agree with the passenger.
If the passenger squeals you "ended the ride "x" minutes after drop off" Uber can look at the time stamps and agree with the passenger on that as well. 
If the passenger denies puking in your back seat although you have time stamped pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one, Uber will agree with the passenger and deny your cleaning fee claim.
If the passenger squeals about you being at the wrong pickup address, Uber can look at the pickup pin and judge you were not where the passenger was waiting for you because you're the idiot in this equation, not the passenger that dropped the pin in a lake instead of at his hotel. (true story)

So yes, Jimbo, the partner app is extremely accurate and they know exactly how long you waited. To the second between "arrived" and "canceled" it's documented.


----------

